

The Performance of Open Source Applications - oscargrouch
http://aosabook.org/en/posa/introduction.html

======
showsover
It's also important to note that, while you can get the book for free, most of
the profit goes to Amnesty International when you buy it[0].

[0]: [http://aosabook.org/en/buy.html](http://aosabook.org/en/buy.html)

------
Sprint
Index is on [http://aosabook.org/en/](http://aosabook.org/en/)

~~~
oscargrouch
I couldnt point to it directly, despite that was my first attempt.. it was
already taken by another post; but that is the [better] link

------
akurilin
Let us know when the epub version is up on the store, would love to have this
all in one place. Already got the other 2 books.

------
DustinCalim
That site is so performance-oriented it took me 2 minutes to find the link to
the book.

